# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Miele] Αντικατάσταση λάστιχου πόρτας καταψύκτη MIELE Nr 65/58042209

## sotron1

Αντικατάσταση λάστιχου πόρτας καταψύκτη MIELE Nr 65/58042209

Καμμιά ιδέα για αγορά εκτός από την αντιπροσωπεία ή πόσο κοστίζει από εκεί εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

